# August Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 July 2012)

Good evening ladies and gentlemen and welcome to the August 2012 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The August 2012 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro   provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in  currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what  in  real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy   what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the   competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between August 1 and August 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Tuesday, July 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition   but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet   qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs!   Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 July 2012)

*AHZ* - Just for the fun of being 1st in the comp (not because there's any need to beat the rush to tip AHZ) 

Tx.


----------



## burglar (23 July 2012)

ADN Adelaide Resources pls Joe


----------



## robusta (23 July 2012)

Stick with PHK please Joe


----------



## Klogg (23 July 2012)

IDC plz


----------



## Iggy_Pop (23 July 2012)

CTP


Thanks


----------



## kenny (24 July 2012)

FAR thanks Joe. A near-ology play this time.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## CanOz (24 July 2012)

PRR please Joe...

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## tigerboi (24 July 2012)

BCT thx joe...TB


----------



## nulla nulla (24 July 2012)

I'll stick with *SGP* thanks Joe. Has done well so far this month but I consider it still has capacity to do better, particularly with the influx of investors looking for longer term security through yield etc. Seems there are a lot of investors jumping out of resources and finance into shares with return rates better than bank interest rates atm.


----------



## albaby (24 July 2012)

NXS thanks Joe


----------



## Muschu (24 July 2012)

RFE please.


----------



## basilio (25 July 2012)

Lets  try for *HOG *this time Joe
Ta


----------



## Chasero (26 July 2012)

RED thanks


----------



## jancha (26 July 2012)

CVN thanks Joe.


----------



## namrog (26 July 2012)

LNC please.

Linc energy, can it get any worse...?


----------



## bigdog (27 July 2012)

DMA thanks


----------



## drillinto (27 July 2012)

AAC
www.aaco.com.au


----------



## marioland (29 July 2012)

TFC, thanks!


----------



## Agentm (29 July 2012)

sbr


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 July 2012)

g o r


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 July 2012)

CSR.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## jonnycage (30 July 2012)

DTQ please

thanks, JC


----------



## hangseng (30 July 2012)

TTE thanks Joe


----------



## Miner (30 July 2012)

IGR again Joe

Thanks


----------



## Buckfont (30 July 2012)

SIR thanks Joe, Seriously


----------



## mr. jeff (30 July 2012)

Can I please stay with 

SUR

thanks.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (31 July 2012)

IAU thanx Joe, just for the hell of it:run:


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

NCO thanks


----------



## pixel (31 July 2012)

I'll try my luck with *AYN*
thanks Joe.


----------



## Vader (31 July 2012)

EEG, thanks


----------



## noirua (31 July 2012)

CEL - thanks Joe


----------



## rcm617 (31 July 2012)

BUR thanks Joe.


----------



## So_Cynical (31 July 2012)

*GDY* - Geodynamics

A micro cap with an interesting history, a good product and a compelling story coming good at the right point in time.

http://www.geodynamics.com.au/

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Dougs Antiques (31 July 2012)

NMR thanks Joe


----------



## Joe Blow (31 July 2012)

Get your entries in everyone! Only three more hours until the competition entry thread is closed.


----------



## peter2 (31 July 2012)

*AVB* thanks Joe.


----------



## Ijustnewit (31 July 2012)

*NEN* Thank you .


----------



## Crom (31 July 2012)

MYG again thanks Joe.


----------



## Nortorious (31 July 2012)

ERA thanks


----------



## SilverRanger (31 July 2012)

BMN thanks


----------

